# Stuck cables.



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

I've had my cable stuck twice in recent months. Both times at restaurants. ( I'm starting to hate commercial rodding many more problems than residential). The first time I rented a come along the second a chain fall, hook to the joists. Can you'll give me any advice on how to remove cables with out damaging them?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> I've had my cable stuck twice in recent months. Both times at restaurants.....
> 
> Can you'll give me any advice on how to remove cables with out damaging them?


Don't get them stuck to begin with...

Why aren't you jetting the line...
Restaurants need jetting...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I gave up rodding main lines, Jetter never gets stuck. I always had to best luck getting cable out running in reverse will keeping tension on the cable but also making sure not to torque it to much. When it would begin to torque I would put it back in forward, rinse and repeat until it's free. 

The main issue I would have with stuck cables is when they are really stuck the head doesn't spin it just torques no matter what direction you have the motor. The difference with a Jetter is no matter how far in a mass it's buried you are going to get pressurized water coming out to help free it


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

^^ Aw hell man you just jinxed yourself!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea... Uncommon but that is a jinx statement as Gear said...


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Redwood said:


> Don't get them stuck to begin with... Why aren't you jetting the line... Restaurants need jetting...


One its winter and I have a cart Jetter where will the fumes go?


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> ^^ Aw hell man you just jinxed yourself!!!


Lol


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for suggesting jetting. Doesn't water flood the place once you start jetting? So I brake through the clog with k1500 first. Then Jett


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

You need to get that cable to spin. If you can spin it, you've got an excellent chance of removing it. Brute strength, come along, etc... is a last resort. I've put two pairs of vice grips on a stuck cable many times in an attempt to spin it. Most importantly like Redwood said, don't get it stuck to begin with. If you do get stuck, feel it and stop immediately. Don't keep feeding cable. If you catch it early, your odds of recovery are very high.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> One its winter and I have a cart Jetter where will the fumes go?


Oh we have a trailer jetter... I don't see the problem...

It's outside parked next to the building...


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> You need to get that cable to spin. If you can spin it, you've got an excellent chance of removing it. Brute strength, come along, etc... is a last resort. I've put two pairs of vice grips on a stuck cable many times in an attempt to spin it. Most importantly like Redwood said, don't get it stuck to begin with. If you do get stuck, feel it and stop immediately. Don't keep feeding cable. If you catch it early, your odds of recovery are very high.


True. In both instances the owner said they were not responsible for replacing my equipment. You you agree with that?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Wha kind of cart jetter? Many smaller cart units can easily be adapted to run on propane and can be done in a few hours.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Doesn't water flood the place once you start jetting?


Not really... We'll often jet from the grease trap back into the restaurant or from the inside we'll push it out against the clog then drop the hammer and break through it...

Once through we'll run it all the way out and jet coming back...

If we have to we can catch the water coming back but usually we don't need to...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Challenge accepted. I have two main lines this morning. If I'm not posting tonight you know what happened


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> True. In both instances the owner said they were not responsible for replacing my equipment. You you agree with that?


Yes. Not their fault.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> One its winter and I have a cart Jetter where will the fumes go?


Get a portable reel that you carry inside ! with a foot pedal :thumbup:


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Been hung up many many many times. Don't know how to explain to you how to get out, you just have to work with it and get it turning. Only had to be dug out once and that was the JETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> I've had my cable stuck twice in recent months. Both times at restaurants. ( I'm starting to hate commercial rodding many more problems than residential). The first time I rented a come along the second a chain fall, hook to the joists. Can you'll give me any advice on how to remove cables with out damaging them?




How/what are you getting stuck on in a restaurant main ???


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> True. In both instances the owner said they were not responsible for replacing my equipment. You you agree with that?




That depends... what is the cause of your stuck cable ? Incorrectly installed plumbing, rotted out line, etc... ??? Are you doing something silly ?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> I gave up rodding main lines, Jetter never gets stuck. I always had to best luck getting cable out running in reverse will keeping tension on the cable but also making sure not to torque it to much. When it would begin to torque I would put it back in forward, rinse and repeat until it's free.
> 
> The main issue I would have with stuck cables is when they are really stuck the head doesn't spin it just torques no matter what direction you have the motor. The difference with a Jetter is no matter how far in a mass it's buried you are going to get pressurized water coming out to help free it




A jetter has no business in most residential sewers. Totally unnecessary.

Jetters also get stuck and when they do it's a much bigger deal than a stuck cable.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> A jetter has no business in most residential sewers. Totally unnecessary.


I'd like to know why Jetters don't belong in residential sewers? That is how I make my living!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> A jetter has no business in most residential sewers. Totally unnecessary.
> 
> Jetters also get stuck and when they do it's a much bigger deal than a stuck cable.


 DUDE! Really?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> A jetter has no business in most residential sewers. Totally unnecessary. Jetters also get stuck and when they do it's a much bigger deal than a stuck cable.


 I love these guys. Sorry dude I'm too popular to spend half a day on one drain call. Which is what a sewer is, it's a drain call. 

Might I ask why you feel they aren't needed on residential?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> A jetter has no business in most residential sewers. Totally unnecessary.
> 
> Jetters also get stuck and when they do it's a much bigger deal than a stuck cable.



I used to feel the same way until I started to video lines after snaking. It's amazing how many roots my full size blade left behind. Now with my Warthogs, I can get lines nearly spotless.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> I used to feel the same way until I started to video lines after snaking. It's amazing how many roots my full size blade left behind. Now with my Warthogs, I can get lines nearly spotless.



Not much cleaning difference between jetting and running expansion blades besides a lot less work, less $$$ and less drama running a cable.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> I love these guys. Sorry dude I'm too popular to spend half a day on one drain call. Which is what a sewer is, it's a drain call.
> 
> Might I ask why you feel they aren't needed on residential?




Sorry it takes you half a day to properly cable a residential sewer :laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> I love these guys. Sorry dude I'm too popular to spend half a day on one drain call. Which is what a sewer is, it's a drain call.
> 
> *Might I ask why you feel they aren't needed on residential?*




Overkill on the sewer and home owners wallet.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> Not much cleaning difference between jetting and running expansion blades besides a lot less work, less $$$ and less drama running a cable.



Ummm... I'm not so sure of that.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> How/what are you getting stuck on in a restaurant main ???


Probably 60' of this....


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Ummm... I'm not so sure of that.




There is a time & place for the use of a jetter but most residential lines are not one of them.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Probably 60' of this....





Time for a jetter or some man cable.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Time for a jetter or some man cable.


I'll go with a jetter rather than stirring it...

A cable has no reason to be in that line....


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I'll go with a jetter rather than stirring it...
> 
> A cable has no reason to be in that line....



I agree but I'd give it a crack with my 1.25" Eel cable, running in reverse cork screws it out.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Different business plans: Residential drain cleaning.

Jetters cost more = higher prices for customers.

Jetter maintenance is more = higher prices for customers.

Jetter accessorizes cost more = higher prices for customers.

More set up time in basements, most of the time pipe is full
so any more water would need to be damned or removed.

More set up time = higher prices for customers.

Minnesota winters = more set up and time = higher prices for customers.

Competition in my area keeps prices low, selling residential jetting
is economically unfeasible, especially for a OMS.

My business plan = less work, less overhead and more money.

If it works for you, Great. It just won't work for everyone.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Flat tape hand rod if it will go. On another note There's stiffer or more flexible stuff when it comes to 3/4 sewer cable. General or Mytana make some good flexible stuff. I would guess your using a drum machine in 4" cast with 100 bad turns. A sectional does better with that kind of thing. But you can try a hollow core 2' leader or eel makes a drop head for .66 and larger cable. With a hollow core leader you should be able to pass a 4" ptrap but stiff cable comes out curled bad hahaha.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> I've had my cable stuck twice in recent months. Both times at restaurants. ( I'm starting to hate commercial rodding many more problems than residential). The first time I rented a come along the second a chain fall, hook to the joists. Can you'll give me any advice on how to remove cables with out damaging them?


My advice is try not to get stuck. Never try to just ram the cable thru the stoppage. Check periodically to make sure you can get back out. Use the right size cable for the job. 

If/when stuck. Try reverse. And forward. That whole routine. You could try laundry soap. They few timesiI been hung up. I just pulled like my life depended on it. Pulling in short quick bursts. Kinds like doing a power clean. If you are stuck in a floor level clean out. Over head clean outs. Well those just suck:laughing:. 

BTW op what size cable qerew you using and what size line you got stuck in


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Do yourself a favor get a Picote cable way better for cleaning


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree on the picote


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

AssTyme said:


> How/what are you getting stuck on in a restaurant main ???


The cast iron pipe was rusted out on the bottom about 30ft in. My 3" C cutter blade got hung up at that location. I had the camera so I'm sure what the problem was.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

AssTyme said:


> That depends... what is the cause of your stuck cable ? Incorrectly installed plumbing, rotted out line, etc... ??? Are you doing something silly ?


No silly plumbing on my part. Hehehehehe


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

affordabledrain said:


> My advice is try not to get stuck. Never try to just ram the cable thru the stoppage. Check periodically to make sure you can get back out. Use the right size cable for the job. If/when stuck. Try reverse. And forward. That whole routine. You could try laundry soap. They few timesiI been hung up. I just pulled like my life depended on it. Pulling in short quick bursts. Kinds like doing a power clean. If you are stuck in a floor level clean out. Over head clean outs. Well those just suck:laughing:. BTW op what size cable qerew you using and what size line you got stuck in


4" cast iron with 11/4" cable. But it was my head that got stuck in a section of rusted out pipe. I cameraed it so I'm sure.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Do yourself a favor get a Picote cable way better for cleaning


Never heard of one of those. How are they better?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Im new to ours but i cleaned a 20 ft. Grease plug with ours. Picote is sponsoring free classes across the country on the new way to clean drains


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> The cast iron pipe was rusted out on the bottom about 30ft in. My 3" C cutter blade got hung up at that location. I had the camera so I'm sure what the problem was.




I'd charge him not your fault.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

bulldozer said:


> Im new to ours but i cleaned a 20 ft. Grease plug with ours. Picote is sponsoring free classes across the country on the new way to clean drains




Pics ?


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

bulldozer said:


> Im new to ours but i cleaned a 20 ft. Grease plug with ours. Picote is sponsoring free classes across the country on the new way to clean drains


Wow I'll look in to it.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

AssTyme said:


> Pics ?


Was using owners flash drive. 😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Picote ? Wtd? Man I been away from drains and sewers tooooo long?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Heres a photo of our picote. I wasnt a believer till i owned one. I have a 400 ft. Descaling job to do next week and will post pics. The nice thing with the picote is you are able to run the camera at the same time. We descaled a job several weeks ago and the cast was so clean they almost backed out of the lining job. This machine is hell on tree roots. I have used chain flails on my jet and the results arent even close.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

bulldozer said:


> Heres a photo of our picote. I wasnt a believer till i owned one. I have a 400 ft. Descaling job to do next week and will post pics. The nice thing with the picote is you are able to run the camera at the same time. We descaled a job several weeks ago and the cast was so clean they almost backed out of the lining job. This machine is hell on tree roots. I have used chain flails on my jet and the results arent even close.



So, how does it work ?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> So, how does it work ?


I googled it. It looks pretty cool.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Its a good little machine. I bought one to re-instate liners and found out what they can really do. This machine was developed by a sewer contractor. There extremely popular across the pond. The nice thing is the torque and being able to speed up and speed down. Plus you can access a 3 inch cleanout and clean a 6 inch line in one pass.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Can you make a video while it's being descaled. 

What about the concern of making the pipe to thin? Overrated concern?

What do you do with the scale?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I do video when im scaling. I keep the camera right behind the cutter. It basically looks like coffee grounds when i finish. I just run the jet and down the drain it goes. No i havent punched through any cast yet.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

It's a cable inside a sheath which keeps it from getting snagged also it's more rigid so when you push it , it will move and there are several heads and attachments etc. they sell chains that do wonders cleaning old cast up


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CZF6Ixs4Pg - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ads3yzfmUUw&sns=em


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

bulldozer said:


> Its a good little machine. I bought one to re-instate liners and found out what they can really do. This machine was developed by a sewer contractor. There extremely popular across the pond. The nice thing is the torque and being able to speed up and speed down. Plus you can access a 3 inch cleanout and clean a 6 inch line in one pass.


How much is it and how many 3" turns will it make? Just got a job pulling 3" out to clean a mainline with the 6. Tees on their back on the side and no long sweeps. All I could get in was a 3


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Well we are currently cleaning verticals on a 12 story building 4" I have it through 3-4 offsets no problem. The only thing is you need Hercules to pull it up. Where are you I can give you my reps number and you can ask him anything great guy


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Glad I don't do sewer work anymore.

Years ago I got 3 or 4 sections of K - 1500 1 1/4" cable stuck. Tried all finally hooked up the Chevy truck & chain to it, slow pull, after spinning tires in the yard it finally let loose.

Neat thing gained about 4 times the distance since I pulled it straight before it let loose........:tank:.......:wallbash:

Picote... won't work, dang foreign metric pipe......:whistling2:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

West side of Chicago. Tons of 6" clay with roots throughout in the area. I love when it rains


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

GAN said:


> Glad I don't do sewer work anymore. Years ago I got 3 or 4 sections of K - 1500 1 1/4" cable stuck. Tried all finally hooked up the Chevy truck & chain to it, slow pull, after spinning tires in the yard it finally let loose. Neat thing gained about 4 times the distance since I pulled it straight before it let loose........:tank:.......:wallbash: Picote... won't work, dang foreign metric pipe......:whistling2:


Yep 
When you pull, you gotta have some pvc long sweeps at bottom and top of the clean out or the cable will catch on the lips. I did the same thing 2 months ago with my pickup.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

As for not being the right size the make a chain which is adjustable and the sandpaper can be cut to any size so the cable will work on any pipe


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

koleckeinc said:


> west side of chicago. Tons of 6" clay with roots throughout in the area. I love when it rains


😎😎😎😎


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> dde0edde0edde0edde0e


Do you run a sewer service company on west side?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Sounds like getting stuck is common ground for some of you guys.


Confucius say, feeeeeel cable.... listen to machine....


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Sounds like getting stuck is common ground for some of you guys.
> 
> 
> Confucius say, feeeeeel cable.... listen to machine....


Damn ramrods:laughing:


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> dde0edde0edde0edde0e


 What does this mean?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plungerboy said:


> what does this mean?



😎😎😎😎


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Tried putting some smiley faces but I guess there are no funny moments on this forum. Lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Confucius say, feeeeeel cable.... listen to machine....


Wise man that Confucius...

He musta been a helluva drain cleaner in his day...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> The cast iron pipe was rusted out on the bottom about 30ft in. My 3" C cutter blade got hung up at that location. I had the camera so I'm sure what the problem was.


I always run a spear head thru the first time just to feel what is going on in the pipe


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> Sounds like getting stuck is common ground for some of you guys.
> 
> 
> Confucius say, feeeeeel cable.... listen to machine....



For the record, most of my experience with freeing stuck cables were other guys. Back in my foreman days.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

sparky said:


> I always run a spear head thru the first time just to feel what is going on in the pipe


If I see a small tree in front I'll start with the 4 like today and finish with the 3 by 6. Sextionals suck for time though. Took 2 hours to plastic off the area and rod twice to 110' including the 3x6 expander. I was thinking of going back to a drum but I really want it to come apart and be easy to carry in. Too bad Mytana gearboxes suck. I'll probably go with a k7500.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

KoleckeINC said:


> If I see a small tree in front I'll start with the 4 like today and finish with the 3 by 6. Sextionals suck for time though. Took 2 hours to plastic off the area and rod twice to 110' including the 3x6 expander. I was thinking of going back to a drum but I really want it to come apart and be easy to carry in. Too bad Mytana gearboxes suck. I'll probably go with a k7500.


Lay down clean or new tarps. Place them over clean beach towels. I can protect an 25by 25 foot area in under ten minutes. I also will a separate tarp to lay the cables on when I pull them out. To be extra careful. When done,just wrap it all up and carry it out to put away. If the house has a finished basement. I mwill put the tarps and towels in contractor type trash bags.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> Sextionals suck for time though. Took 2 hours to plastic off the area and rod twice to 110' including the 3x6 expander. I was thinking of going back to a drum but I really want it to come apart and be easy to carry in. I'll probably go with a k7500.





affordabledrain said:


> Lay down clean or new tarps. Place them over clean beach towels. I can protect an 25by 25 foot area in under ten minutes. I also will a separate tarp to lay the cables on when I pull them out. To be extra careful. When done,just wrap it all up and carry it out to put away. If the house has a finished basement. I mwill put the tarps and towels in contractor type trash bags.


Holy Crap! 
I've alway figured Sextionals were a lot of work, I couldn't see them being anything but work...

Thanks for the confirmation though rather than the usual regurgitation spewn out like over on Ridgid Forums...

KoleckeINC, *If you go with the K-7500 you don't need to take it apart to carry it in. Use the wheels instead and roll it in...*:laughing:

Holy Crap! You Sextional Guys are so used to working harder than you have to you don't even know you are doing it...

Excuse me now, I have to take my car apart to carry it to the store to get a loaf of bread...:laughing:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Lmfao!!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Holy Crap! I've alway figured Sextionals were a lot of work, I couldn't see them being anything but work... Thanks for the confirmation though rather than the usual regurgitation spewn out like over on Ridgid Forums... KoleckeINC, If you go with the K-7500 you don't need to take it apart to carry it in. Use the wheels instead and roll it in...:laughing: Holy Crap! You Sextional Guys are so used to working harder than you have to you don't even know you are doing it... Excuse me now, I have to take my car apart to carry it to the store to get a loaf of bread...:laughing:


You forgot to add how a Jetter and a camera are useless


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> You forgot to add how a Jetter and a camera are useless


No I kinda like those tools...

Fixing the problem should always be an option presented to the customer...

Hopefully sometime before today is the day you get a new line....


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Sextional....just made that up last post ha! A good plumber I know keeps trying the 3 by 6 with his 1065. Maybe he doesn't know how to say when. He's broken the blades off several times. Anyways I was wondering how the fark am I gonna wheel that thing down 20 steps and back up by myself...Have any trouble with a 6" cutter from a 3" c.o. red? Anyways Mack Attack, reverse until it won't spin anymore let go and quickly pull and let it snap back, about 10 times in a row. The shock wave usually unpretzels the cable.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> Sextional....just made that up last post ha! A good plumber I know keeps trying the 3 by 6 with his 1065. Maybe he doesn't know how to say when. He's broken the blades off several times. Anyways I was wondering how the fark am I gonna wheel that thing down 20 steps and back up by myself...Have any trouble with a 6" cutter from a 3" c.o. red? Anyways Mack Attack, reverse until it won't spin anymore let go and quickly pull and let it snap back, about 10 times in a row. The shock wave usually unpretzels the cable.


I use the Duracable screw ends, C1 Chuck, and Duracable blades...
It is just what I like and they work well for me...

If it is a relatively straight in shot like a cleanout on a wye I'll get a 4-6 offset in okay...

If it isn't then the 3-5 offset will have to do and it will do okay out in a 6" pipe...

As with anytime having an undersized cleanout you may have a problem if you get wrapped up in roots so I'd make them aware that if you get balled up and get stuck they will be having a jetter visit added to their bill...


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> Sextional....just made that up last post ha! A good plumber I know keeps trying the 3 by 6 with his 1065. Maybe he doesn't know how to say when. He's broken the blades off several times. Anyways I was wondering how the fark am I gonna wheel that thing down 20 steps and back up by myself...Have any trouble with a 6" cutter from a 3" c.o. red? Anyways Mack Attack, reverse until it won't spin anymore let go and quickly pull and let it snap back, about 10 times in a row. The shock wave usually unpretzels the cable.


Thanks


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> ...Excuse me now, I have to take my car apart to carry it to the store to get a loaf of bread...:laughing:


All fine well and good if the loaves of bread were all conveniently located at the curb next to the mail box. Some loaves of bread are two or more flights of rickety narrow stairs away, with landings smaller than your Edsel. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Tried putting some smiley faces but I guess there are no funny moments on this forum. Lol


There are over 100 options for flavoring your posts with smiley faces. It is on the right side of the screen in desktop view.

There are fewer choices on the mobile app but still quite a few.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> All fine well and good if the loaves of bread were all conveniently located at the curb next to the mail box. Some loaves of bread are two or more flights of rickety narrow stairs away, with landings smaller than your Edsel. :laughing:


I have homes that I service dating back to the 16 and 1700's...
For some reason I can count on one hand the number of times I can remember being unable to roll my K-7500 into place...

I guess that speaks ill of the construction in your area...
I thought they start with a clean slate there every few years anyhow...
Tornados don't take care of the old buildings?:whistling2:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> ...I thought they start with a clean slate there every few years anyhow...
> Tornados don't take care of the old buildings?:whistling2:


Well isn't that brilliant. You would probably get off the plane here looking for teepees too. 

All jokes and ignorance aside, if lugging a drum-o-matic up stairways works for you, your back, and your employer's worker's comp policy then more power to ya. The K7500 with 100' of 3/4 cable weighs in at 272lbs. I'll store that in the bin next to my Scout locator. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Well isn't that brilliant. You would probably get off the plane here looking for teepees too.
> 
> All jokes and ignorance aside, if lugging a drum-o-matic up stairways works for you, your back, and your employer's worker's comp policy then more power to ya. The K7500 with 100' of 3/4 cable weighs in at 272lbs. I'll store that in the bin next to my Scout locator. :laughing:


Actually I use a K-7500 with about 120 -125' of 11/16" cable on it depending on how long the piece of cable I used as an anchor cable is...

For some reason a hand truck with stairclimbers doesn't seem to be all that difficult to bring up and down stairs...

In Fact... It almost seems like it was designed for that purpose...:whistling2::yes:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> *I use the Duracable screw ends, C1 Chuck, and Duracable blades...
> It is just what I like and they work well for me...*
> 
> If it is a relatively straight in shot like a cleanout on a wye I'll get a 4-6 offset in okay...
> ...


Is that what you like to use or do you use them because that's what the company provides? Would you use different if you could?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Is that what you like to use or do you use them because that's what the company provides? Would you use different if you could?


I started using it years ago at a company that provided those and I've never changed from that even after leaving that company years ago.

I always go right to the largest blade I can get in the line and I'm attempting to clean it in a single pass...

I've always had excellent results with that setup, verified by camera after on numerous occasions to the point where feel alone says an additional look is unnecessary, If there is a problem in the line a vast majority of the time I can tell you what and where the problem is by cable feel and drain sounds before using the camera.

I successfully clean a lot of lines where others gave up and I do it quickly...

Why would I change what is highly successful for me?


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

I got my jetter stuck with a warthog the other day









Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

titaniumplumbr said:


> I got my jetter stuck with a warthog the other day
> 
> View attachment 41273
> 
> ...




WHAT ??? Jetters don't get stuck... :whistling2:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> WHAT ??? Jetters don't get stuck... :whistling2:


But they get cut on sharp clay and need a 600$ hydraulic hose crimp. Then YOUR STUCK...


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

So your telling me you've never busted through the sidewall of a bad drain with a jetter? That's what I'm afraid of doing but instead somehow this thing made a turn down a wye came out of the wc at 3500 pounds

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

titaniumplumbr said:


> I got my jetter stuck with a warthog the other day
> 
> View attachment 41273
> 
> ...


You did it on the right side and I did it the other day on the left. Scared the women in the apartment to death.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> But they get cut on sharp clay and need a 600$ hydraulic hose crimp. Then YOUR STUCK...


Look into a hose crimper. Easy to do yourself.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 24, 2008)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> The cast iron pipe was rusted out on the bottom about 30ft in. My 3" C cutter blade got hung up at that location. I had the camera so I'm sure what the problem was.


I use a jet and cables depending on access. In this case either could have gone out of pipe under slab and gotten stuck. Ive gotten cables and jet hoses stuck. If you do this kind of work long enough you will get stuck. 

When it happens, you'll have a hard time convincing your customer they are responsible for your equipment. Do your best to get the cable or hose out. Usually reversing rotation on cable but Ive had success using a combo of camera and another cable with blades to free cable. Cut and leave it if you have to. Put the camera in and show the customer the reason your equipment is stuck. Explain to them what needs to be done to repair their problem. Charge for your service, but I would not charge for my equipment. Tell them you're sorry for the bad news of the broken pipe.

This advice would change if you put the camera in and find that there is nothing wrong with the pipe and you got stuck because you did something wrong. For example, over running cable into the grease trap, over running into a manhole, jumping a cross into a vacant business next door breaking through the commode and wrapping up into the bathroom, over running a small cable / hose into a 2" access and flipping in the 4", etc. That advice would change to... get the cable / hose out.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A wise old jetter man once told me, "When that hose starts slowing down feeding itself into the line, just haul back a little bit, and do it often, to see how bad you are sticking. That way you won't dig your self too deep into trouble..."

That advice has worked out pretty well for me...


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah that's fine but when you come around a 1/4 bend and a wye for a bath is tied directly into the back of the bend sometimes it doesn't matter

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Yeah that's fine but when you come around a 1/4 bend and a wye for a bath is tied directly into the back of the bend sometimes it doesn't matter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


It certainly doesn't when you are bustin crockery...:laughing:


----------

